# Examples of S/N divide?



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> The point is that many people seem to think that the Intuitives somehow look more superior in this video


:shocked:
I find intuitives, tooo dreamy and weird in this video. 

btw, I wonder, what caused you to change your type from ISTP to unknown ?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm liking the sensor at the end "a cup is a cup."
> That sounds like my grandfather, my grandfather would look at the moon and say all things thoughts about it then my grandpa is like "it's just a moon."


Echoing all the other great comments about how this is a total bust...

I noticed one side was all men and the other almost all women. Bit of a red flag. 

I am not certain if any of the people on the intuitive side were intuitives. That first guy certainly wasn't. 

This is a magic/hypnotist show and nothing more. A gimmick and specifically wrong. Maybe a vague but unintended Ti vs Te correlation? I don't know. It was awful.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

I picked up something from the video posted by an user above, that I'll expand and here is one N/S divide I've face all my life with my mom and siblings (I'm an Intuitive and they are sensors. Pretty sure on that): When i arrange the kitchen for example, I arrange stuff in such a manner that allows you to access them (stuff) with ease and comfort; On the other hand, my mom - along with siblings - arrange stuff in w.e manner they feel like. Primarily concerned about aesthetically matching components or getting things done and moving on.

Result: When things are done my way, everyone is happy; while when it's done their way, mess takes over again pretty quickly after. And there's a lot of broken items as well.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm liking the sensor at the end "a cup is a cup."
> That sounds like my grandfather, my grandfather would look at the moon and say all things thoughts about it then my grandpa is like "it's just a moon."


Lol, I actually had a fair bit of trouble trying to describe the cup. Describing the color of it and the fact that it holds things just seems so obvious to my brain that it's not worth mentioning. All I could really find myself thinking about was what was 'special' about the cup and what people overlook when it comes to a cup. I was actively trying to search for what is abstract about it.

The fact that it will take longer to fall if it was dropped upside down compared to the right way up.

The fact that a simple creation such as that has the power to contain things, to keep them still, it has abilities we don't have. As in if we tried to cup water it will slowly slip through our fingers.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

UglierBetty said:


> Hmm... that seems a little fishy to me.
> 
> 
> The fact that he had already split up the room into self-identified "intuitives" and "sensors"
> ...


Tbh, I didn't even see any intuitive trait, among the self-proclaimed intuitives.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Napp said:


> Tbh, I didn't even see any intuitive trait, among the self-proclaimed intuitives.


And what would you describe as an intuitive trait? What would you expect to see?


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> And what would you describe as an intuitive trait? What would you expect to see?


What would I describe as an intuitive trait ? While the ''Intuitive'' side seemed more 'deep' than the ''sensor''s, they still seemed primarily concerned with the aesthetics of the cup. Two of them showed some little intuit, but not to the point where I'd consider them intuitive. I could be wrong but...


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Napp said:


> What would I describe as an intuitive trait ? While the ''Intuitive'' side seemed more 'deep' than the ''sensor''s, they still seemed primarily concerned with the aesthetics of the cup. Two of them showed some little intuit, but not to the point where I'd consider them intuitive. I could be wrong but...


Let's try this a different way... what criteria were you looking for that would determine an intuitive trait? You describe how you ruled out what is not intuition, but you still haven't mentioned what you would describe an intuitive trait to be and what response you would expect to see.

In case I come off as being antagonistic, that is not my intention. I am genuinely trying to understand.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Let's try this a different way... what criteria were you looking for that would determine an intuitive trait? You describe how you ruled out what is not intuition, but you still haven't mentioned what you would describe an intuitive trait to be and what response you would expect to see.
> 
> In case I come off as being antagonistic, that is not my intention. I am genuinely trying to understand.


I don't think you come as antagonistic, which is totally fine anyhow.

My observations stem from the contrast between concrete and abstract. The former describing sensors tendencies while the latter is describing intuits'.
When, the self-proclaimed intuits describe the cup, they put a strong emphasis on sensory data: The height, the fabric. They also seem to ramble around a lot while doing it (which I assume is b/c they are trying to fit the ''deep'' intuit profile).
Ways to describe the cup intuitively would be to draw some analogy between the cup and some other systems, or give the impacts it has on the env'. Impacts which the first and second lady showed, but without enough emphasis.

Like @UglierBetty said, we should've let the N/S thing aside so that they'd describe the cup without any pre-imposed 'pressure'.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm liking the sensor at the end "a cup is a cup."
> That sounds like my grandfather, my grandfather would look at the moon and say all things thoughts about it then my grandpa is like "it's just a moon."



I think both answers are exaggerated and border on pretentious. I would have answered that I see a small white polystyrene cup. Then I'll wonder if I need to state that it's white to describe it but I'll find uncomfortably unnecessary and then I'll say that we can use however we want.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

On the polystyrene cup video, I'll echo others above me who've said that the division into sensors and intuitives, and the description of such provided before the exercise, probably played a significant part in the way people approached their definitions of the cup. 

I just gave it a brief run myself, with one of these that was sitting nearby:








I described it as being red, with the word "Nescafé" printed on it, the top-right corner of the "N" extending across to the end of the "F", the accent over the "E", the "Registered" symbol next to the word, the loosely trapezoidal shape of the handle, the curvature of the "lip" of the cup... so not too far from what the sensors in the video did; I suspect the precise measurements that they gave in the video, though, were attempts to "play to type".

What might be an interesting take on the video is the stuff that is thought but left out by both sensors and intuitives. Whilst describing the cup, my mind wandered into thoughts about the "Registered" symbol and what it actually entailed; similarly, Nescafé, and thereby Nestlé, as a corporation, was something I thought about (they make chocolate; they've been criticised for unethical practices, especially in developing countries, &c.). But I would never had written such thoughts down, _because those weren't features of the cup_. Is it, then, that intuitives are more likely to write about the thoughts they have that _arise_ from the object they're describing than a sensor would be?


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

StunnedFox said:


> But I would never had written such thoughts down, _because those weren't features of the cup_. Is it, then, that intuitives are more likely to write about the thoughts they have that _arise_ from the object they're describing than a sensor would be?


Maybe. I have the same issue with stating the unnecessary or irrelevant or unrelated to the topic.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Intuiting-inclined-Me: Oooh look the sunset
Sensing-Inclined Buddies: (looks at sunset) 
Me: (something something something vaguely about the sunset)
S: (looks at sunset)
Me: (something something else about something else)
S: (looks at sunset)
Me: _sigh, they're still just looking..... _
S: _sigh, why can't she just leave the moment alone?_


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Intuiting-inclined-Me: Oooh look the sunset
> Sensing-Inclined Buddies: (looks at sunset)
> Me: (something something something vaguely about the sunset)
> S: (looks at sunset)
> ...


Yeah, I pretty much have zero appreciation for stuff like that. I'll look at a sunset for like 5 seconds, even if it's amazing, then go do something else. I don't get how people can stare at stuff like that for minutes at a time, sometimes I'll look at it too just to fit in haha.


----------



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm liking the sensor at the end "a cup is a cup."
> That sounds like my grandfather, my grandfather would look at the moon and say all things thoughts about it then my grandpa is like "it's just a moon."


Hmm, this is an interesting video but I wonder if the experiment is fatally flawed. You see, the participants had presumably just spent a good time listening to a lecture which discussed the differences between the S/N dynamic. During that time they were actively encouraged to decide which of the 2 they believed that they would lean towards. The participants were then asked to write down a list of properties regarding a styrofoam cup. Seems solid, but then you remember that the participants walked into this with a bias, perhaps looking to prove that they belong on one side or the other. 

Why do I mention this? Because I'm a definite Intuitive and if placed in this activity without the lecture, I know that I would provide the "sensors'" answers with maybe one or two mentions of the fact that it was styrofoam so that it would be easy to manufacture and that it said maide in China so it was likely made in a factory with poor working conditions. However, if you give me the lecture and I feel or at least want to be an N, I'm gonna be creative and make up seemingly unrelated points in order to "prove" that I'm an N.

It's an interesting way to demonstrate the difference between sensing and using intuition, but the exercise, itself, has a pretty big flaw built into it.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

My dad and I he's an ENxP both will make a metaphor for something and talk in metaphor about a certain idea and it makes sense. That's an N thing I'm guessing. When I talk to friends to help them make decisions I have an idea and then connect it to something similar we can all relate too. I like talking in metaphors and relate and make connections to separate things. When I talk I usually am hit with ideas literally on the spot, something must bring it out.

My ESxx sister is more inclined to talk about like people and events. Stuff I still enjoy listening to, I just have much more fun talking about other things I find more important


----------



## thereshegoes (Jun 28, 2013)

I came across a situation demonstrating this a couple of weeks ago.
Basically, a friend of mine is trying to decide which program of study to attend next year and she posted a status on Facebook regarding the matter.
I commented that she should make a pro's and con's list possibly and work things through with that. Several other friends told her to 'go with her gut' and 'do what feels most natural'. I know for a fact that they are strong intuitives and I am a strong sensor.
BAM.
Real life example.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

jcatenaci said:


> Hmm, this is an interesting video but I wonder if the experiment is fatally flawed. You see, the participants had presumably just spent a good time listening to a lecture which discussed the differences between the S/N dynamic. During that time they were actively encouraged to decide which of the 2 they believed that they would lean towards. The participants were then asked to write down a list of properties regarding a styrofoam cup. Seems solid, but then you remember that the participants walked into this with a bias, perhaps looking to prove that they belong on one side or the other.
> 
> Why do I mention this? Because I'm a definite Intuitive and if placed in this activity without the lecture, I know that I would provide the "sensors'" answers with maybe one or two mentions of the fact that it was styrofoam so that it would be easy to manufacture and that it said maide in China so it was likely made in a factory with poor working conditions. However, if you give me the lecture and I feel or at least want to be an N, I'm gonna be creative and make up seemingly unrelated points in order to "prove" that I'm an N.
> 
> It's an interesting way to demonstrate the difference between sensing and using intuition, but the exercise, itself, has a pretty big flaw built into it.


It's flawed because each of the sensors were also thinkers and the supposedly intuitors were also feelers, also one of the sensors might have been an INTP (if not certainly an ISTP).


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Cellar Door said:


> It's flawed because each of the sensors were also thinkers and the supposedly intuitors were also feelers, also one of the sensors might have been an INTP (if not certainly an ISTP).


There's that too. The "sensor descriptions" seems more T-based, though idk what exact type I would type any of them. I'd at least expect an SF to come up with a less technical/dry description, but I guess that depends.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

StunnedFox said:


> On the polystyrene cup video, I'll echo others above me who've said that the division into sensors and intuitives, and the description of such provided before the exercise, probably played a significant part in the way people approached their definitions of the cup.
> 
> I just gave it a brief run myself, with one of these that was sitting nearby:
> 
> ...


What I see/think: That's a nice looking coffee mug. I like how smooth and shiny it is, and that curve at the top rim. That orange color is nice too. I feel like it reminds me of something. Like it gives a similar vibe to something else that I've seen. Very nice vibe. I'm getting a tip-of-the-tongue type of feeling trying to think of what it reminds me of, but I can't quite think of anything. Hm, now I'm thinking about drinking an orange julius out of it. I like orange juliuses, but that was kinda random. 

So that's what I think when looking at the mug. When I was watching the video, I actually had the thought that the intuitives weren't really following directions, because the guy said "Describe what you see," and they were listing random thoughts they had while looking at the cup. But the cup didn't really give me a vibe or remind me of anything, so maybe if he'd shown the mug, I would have listed those thoughts. I don't know. I suppose I did _see _the orange julius in the mug, since I was visualizing. Eh, I guess I probably would have listed them.

That white cup was pretty boring. I wonder what the descriptions would have been like if he'd shown a more interesting object, maybe something they'd never seen before. Like this:










This actually looks kind of similar to a visualization I had recently of sensing and intuition. The base represents reality and is the realm of sensing, and the top part is abstraction from reality, the realm of intuition. There were connecting lines in my visualization as well, but I wasn't quite sure what they represented. Perhaps sensors are able to understand the abstract through reality (because they connect), and intuitives understand reality through abstraction. 

Hmm, funny. I don't even care at all to describe the physical characteristics of this image because it seems redundant to me. I know what it physically looks like, but the symbolic representation is more interesting to me. I suppose you can't necessarily tell S from N just from having them describe what they see or think about an image. Maybe with many trials and looking at the overall trend, but even then, not necessarily. Because there are other factors involved than just S and N.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Silveresque said:


>


^^eww, that pic looks gross, the black parts looks kinda snakeskin and white part is like someone is trying to clean a gum from ground. :bored:

Also, the Nescafe cup, I remember it being included as a promotion with >1kg Nescafe products. Some of my friends have it in their house and I drank from that several times. 

It was also not orange colored, but red.


----------

